# Solved: Need help with Windows 8 several issues.



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all I have basic windows 8 64bit on my Hp Laptop 6000.

I am having multi issues with windows 8. One it freezes with any streaming. It also runs slow. I have only had this thing for less then a month. It has 2 gigs of memory. Also there is this thing that always pops up when it restarts to ask for allowing CM tray to run. I have no clue what that is.

I do not know how to like stop programs from running because it is different then other systems.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I think the streaming problem my be associated with how much RAM you have, but that is just a guess. Win 8 uses a lot of RAM. Couldn't hurt to add more RAM (I have 8GB on my laptop).

As far as how to stop a program from starting with windows boot that is done in Win 8 with Task Manager/ Startup Tab. I've attached a screenshot.


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

Hisbeauty, I am in exactly the same position as you. Windows 8 is a real nightmare! I am sorry that I purchased it. Constant problems. A suggestion! I downloaded two free software programs (Very Small) on filehippo.com which I think may be helpful to you. 1. CCleaner and 2. Auslogic. The are both extremely simple to run. Ccleaner: On the start up screen there is an "Analyse" button in the lower left hand corner. Click on it and it automatically analyses your computer for several things including temporary files, Cache ( An possible contributor to your streaming problems which I also experienced, Recycle Bin garbage etc.
When it has finished analysing click on "Clean" it will remove all of the listed garbage that definitely contributes to your computer running slower and may address other problems as well. There is in the list of options on the left a box which says Registry. For the moment I would suggest that you not use it. It cleans up errors in your registry such as commands related to uninstalled or nonexistent programs. Also a contributor to your computer not running smoothly. One must be VERY cautious about anything which alter your registry as that can increase your problems. Do the clean up for the time being and the next item and see how it goes. Next Item: Auslogic: This is a very simple and fast "System Defragmenter" On the start page click on "Analyse" ( Sorry for the misspelling of that word. Having one of those momentary blocks.) Auslogic will analyse your computer and after it is completed it will show you by percentage (%) how defragmented your files are. ( It goes from 0 upwards). The higher the percentage shown the more defragmented your file system is. When it is finished click on "Defragment" and it will do that taking a few minutes depending on how fragmented your files are. But it is generally much faster than the windows defragment option. I would suggest that you always do the Ccleaner cleanup first and run Auslogic second. Simply because the Ccleaner is clearing out garbage and so naturally there will be some degree of defragmentation left behind. See if these two procedures help. AS A LAST RESORT.....you can run the Registry option in CCLEANER and at take a look at the results. It may say "No Problems" or it may show a list of problems each with an explanation such as "The application to which this entry is associated is not available" or words to that effect.
I tend to avoid using this feature "UNLESS" the computer is really acting up to the point where I consider it to be worth doing. I've done it several times without any problem and in fact it has helped solve problems. IT DOES GIVE YOU THE OPTION TO BACKUP YOUR REGISTRY BEFORE YOU RUN IT! So there is some insurance. Just make sure you note the name and location of the backup file should you need to reinstate it. 

Unfortunately Windows 8 is a really HORRIBLY BAD Version of windows. As bad as VISTA. All of the added commercial "Bells and Whistles" are not only intrusive and unnecessary, but they cause a tremendous amount of interference with programs that ran perfectly with Windows XP. Windows 8 couldn't be less "User Friendly" epescially for those who are not really knowledgeable about computers. Even my Video Card which worked fine with XP was removed by the technician because it would not work with windows 8. I should have known something was up when the price of Windows 8 was only about $67.00 at Best Buy (Worst Buy!) and Target. Now I am stuck with this horrible software which I purchased less than a month ago and cannot return or exchange except for the same program. What I wouldn't give for a copy of XP that I could install and rid myself of the "HELL" windows 8 has me in. Just in case my problems are the same as some of yours, here are a few of the NEW problems Windows 8 creates.

1. Constant "Cannot Find the server" in both Explorer and my chosen default browser "Firefox".
2. Freeze Ups.
3. Computer is slower than with xp.
4. New Video card no longer useable.
5. Movie Player Classic having a lot of problems. Won't play Music CDs except for the first tune. Error messages that it cannot find the dvd directory, 
6. There is nothing wrong with my modem or connection but getting constant cannot find the server error messages BUT ONLY ON SOME RANDOM WEBSITES.
7.The Windows 8 "Start" page is totally unnecessary and a Royal Pain in the .... Processes easily done in XP require more steps. You have to searching for that which was easily found before ie. files etc.
8. It will try to funnel whatever process you are trying to do with "Independent" software to a Microsoft program and seemingly interferes with the operation of those independent programs "BIG TIME".
9. Sometimes I google click on website and suddenly find the address has an added prefix website address which takes me to a commercial website totally unrelated. Checked it out. Not a Virus or anything like it. A Windows 8 created problem I finally fixed after hunting down it's origin and blocking the prefix.

I could go on and on and on. But I just wanted to let you know about all of this so that if you are experiencing such problems you will know that you are not alone and that your computer may have less to or nothing to do with them.
My computer is is a current system, 4000Mgs of Ram, 1 Terabyte brand new hard drive etc.

Windows 8 is a VERY NASTY TRICK for Microsoft to play on people.

I hope this info is in some way helpful. All the BEST!


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I take the opposite view from Exumab. Win 8 is definitely different from previous OS's from MS, but it is not as bad as painted by Exumab.

From what was written by Exumab, I assume he did an upgrade on a computer previously running XP. Installing a newer OS in a computer built for XP has some inherent problems as enumerated by Exumab. Drivers, hardware compatibility, software compatibility, etc. All these factors affect OS and program function.

I purchased a new Dell 17R 5720 Laptop with Win8 installed and am pleased as punch with it. Have had no real problems beyond learning curve stuff. There is a lot to learn with any new OS and Win 8 is no exception.

The native start menu (which I agree is a real pain) is easily overcome with any one of a couple of free downloads here. I chose the Classic Shell and it works just fine. I've attached a screen shot of my Desktop which is displayed when Windows is started. You can see the traditional start button at lower left. The desktop graphic is one of many downloads available from MS. Its a slideshow of bridges.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I have am having several of the same problems as Exumab so I would say he is on target. Mine was already windows 8 ready and it has been a nightmare. I am glad you are not having these issues and I am computer savvy. I am looking to down grade. XP was the best operating system all these others are just plain ridiculous. I already downloaded the shell when I fist got this computer.

Take care and thanks for the reply.


----------



## tvjoe (Aug 9, 2004)

I have win 8 on trial as well and I am thinking right now -- why am I doing this ? This looks like and acts like an os for touch screen, and here am I with a desktop thinking about mods to make it more like win7 . Is this os better at heart than win 7 I doubt it so why continue?


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

Raybro, I am sincerely happy for you and wish that I could say the same. Actually my system is very up to date and was built to handle all of the available systems. I had the infamous Vista installed at one time. I totally agree with hisbeauty's opinion of XP. It really was the "BEST" and least problematic Windows version. As the old saying says...."If it ain't broke don't fix it! It is very unfortunate that Microsoft opted to kill XP instead of letting it coexist with it's later versions which would have allowed those whose needs it fulfilled "Perfectly" to continue to use their computers in peace. I consider (and it is only my personal opinion!) that the constant and Microsoft "recommended" UPDATING of ones computer which goes on almost daily, is at best "Suspicious" and at worst " A Threat" particularly as most users are not aware of exactly what Microsoft is doing to their computers. While an occasional and genuinely needed update is perfectly understandable, I have difficulty understanding the fact that Microsoft is selling operating systems for top dollar which actually "Require" so much updating in order to fulfill their basic functions. I any case consider yourself one of the "Lucky Few" if Windows 8 brings your great joy. I would however suggest that you keep an eye on it as time goes by. All the Best!

Exumab


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me why I cannot stream movies from netflix's. It is crazy that I cannot do this. HELP!!!


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

As I suggested in post #2 in this thread. I believe you need to add some RAM.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah that is s ridicules.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

hisbeauty4ashes said:


> Yeah that is s ridicules.


OK... Well, Good Luck.


----------

